
How new data-collection technology might change office culture - dgudkov
http://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/how-new-data-collection-technology-might-change-office-culture-1.3196065
======
wiz21
>>> Participation in the pilot project was optional and those who opted in
were given contracts that made them owners of their own data.

"optional" like you have the choice in this free society : or you wear the
damn badge or well, you find another job. But hey, you have choice, you have
freedom.

ahahahaha !

>>> workers were given personalized dashboards that benchmarked their
performance against that of the group.

rotfl:-) so you can reduce a human to a few metrics ?

>>> "The minute that you get the report that you're not speaking enough and
that you don't show leadership, immediately, the next day, you change your
behaviour,"

Hiring sheeps at Deloitte ? If they behave like that, they're not far away
from Pavlov's dogs !

>>> "It's powerful to see how people want to display better behaviours or the
behaviours that you're moving them towards."

Oh that little powerless, fragile geek now has a sense of POWER ! ah he's
going to RULE the word. I'm sure he had got that little org4zm

>>> Generally, though, most companies are using these tools for positive ends

Ah, "generally" like 5.00001 out of 10 ?

Ah, it's for real ?

ouch

real like real ?

double hand palm :-(

damn... I really do have to find another planet, is there still room in the
next human-without-return Mars mission ?

stF

------
noir_lord
That sounds horrific.

All they need is the white boards to talk slogans at you and we are there.

Still I guess we've always been in a corporate war with Eurasian Tech Inc.

